# Ticklish Feet



## goddess13 (Jun 3, 2006)

Do you have ticklish feet? 

I do. I can not stand people touching my feet. That means no fancy pedicures or foot massages for me. If I want a pedicure or a foot massage, I do it myself. I can handle it if I do it myself, just not other people touching them.


----------



## Geek (Jun 3, 2006)

Nope, you can touch my feet all day long. Reija on the other hand...lmao!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes I do and for that reason, I hate when someone touches them.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 3, 2006)

I am so ticklish on my feet! I don't like for people to touch them either cause I'm so ticklish.


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 3, 2006)

Very ticklish!


----------



## LilDee (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm very ticklish


----------



## SexxyKitten (Jun 3, 2006)

ridiculously so...i HATE being tickled


----------



## mehrunissa (Jun 3, 2006)

I do, and I hate it, because I've had to give up offers of foot massages after long days so many times. Meh.


----------



## eightthirty (Jun 3, 2006)

I am very ticklish, which is why I've never had a pedicure.


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm ticklish on my feet but not terribly so...my neck is far more ticklish!


----------



## Leony (Jun 3, 2006)

LOL. I am very ticklish! Just don't touch my feet and my waist!


----------



## Maude (Jun 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *tinypinkbubbles* my neck is far more ticklish! My neck is very ticklish too lol !!!! But my feet aren't.


----------



## chocobon (Jun 3, 2006)

No I don't


----------



## mandy_ (Jun 3, 2006)

My feet are very ticklish, but I suck it up and get pedicures every once in a while lol! I just jerk my feet around a whole lot and the lady laughs.


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 3, 2006)

Yup..I am so ticklish...


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jun 3, 2006)

Iv got ticklish feet, i used to hate having my feet touched but then when i went to college i had to have pedicures and iv been ok with people touching them, i quite like having my feet tickled now.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm ticklish but not that much where I will pass up soemone else doing my pedis. LOl I'm just prissy I guess


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 3, 2006)

i laugh when i THINK about people touching my feet! the other day, my boyfriend was like, "i wonder what will happen if i do this..." and went down to reach my feet and i almost kicked him!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 3, 2006)

LOL Jennifer!

I have ticklish feet but only when they are touched lightly and gently. I tend to be that way all over so that's why I like deep pressure during massages. I like it deep and hard!


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 3, 2006)

My feet are super-ticklish, or at least on the bottom -- you can usually touch the top of my foot without any problems. I have so many ticklish spots though, I swear half my body is off-limits to my husband! lol


----------



## ivette (Jun 3, 2006)

never had ticklish feet


----------



## michko970 (Jun 3, 2006)

Umm, I am kinda ticklish


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 3, 2006)

sooo ticklish i'd probably kick you in the face if you try!


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* sooo ticklish i'd probably kick you in the face if you try! That about explains how I am! It can be a true test when I do get a pedicure to NOT kick them or laugh hysterically!


----------



## Lia (Jun 4, 2006)

No, i don't. Most people are amazed of that. I don't even move when people touch my feet almost all the times


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 4, 2006)

oh my god im the same way, i will freak out if people touch my feet. its so strange. so no foot rubs or anything nice like that. i couldnt deal with it.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 4, 2006)

I have ticklish everything. But what is weird, the most ticklish parts of my body are my ankles




I hate when somebody grabs my ankles, its so ticklish it is beyond unpleasant and I scream really loudly when somebody does it. When I was older, my brother used to grab my ankles all the time to piss me off and I could not defend cause he was so much bigger and stronger


----------



## Maja (Jun 4, 2006)

Nope, not me. My feet are not ticklich at all, but my waist and my neck - that's another story.


----------



## KristieTX (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm ticklish everywhere!


----------



## pla4u (Jun 4, 2006)

I have allways had ticklish feet, just touch them and it sets me off...


----------



## Fair Princess (Jun 5, 2006)

I am incredibly ticklish all over my body, to the point of screaming when I am tickled.


----------



## redrocks (Jun 5, 2006)

I didn't vote because I'm a "sometimes".

As strange as it sounds, I can turn it off. If my feet are touched unexpectedly, then I'm ticklish. But if I know someone is going to touch them, then I can usually turn that off.


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Nov 29, 2006)

I have extremely ticklish feet... i cant get a foot rub or anything


----------



## Mediterranean (Nov 29, 2006)

mine aren't tickelish - I just hate anyone trying to test my feet reflexes (especially when doctors do it)


----------



## jessimau (Nov 30, 2006)

My feet used to be so ticklish that I couldn't get a foot massage or a pedicure, but now I can. My mom was just commenting on that over Thanksgiving...I used to jump if someone got near my feet, but now I'm always asking my BF for foot rubs.


----------



## Scorpi Oh (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:
That about explains how I am! It can be a true test when I do get a pedicure to NOT kick them or laugh hysterically! Indeed! I laugh hysterically when I'm getting a pedicure...it always seems to get all the staff laughing too


----------



## TylerD (Nov 30, 2006)

Feet are disgusting yuck.... Foot fetishes make me sick lol, anyways yes I Do...but if anyone comes within a million inches of my feet they get kicked haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## David (Nov 30, 2006)

My girlfriends gave me a gift certificate for a foot massage, I didn't last 5 minutes.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 30, 2006)

My feet aren't ticklish but that's like the only spot that isn't.


----------



## lynnda (Nov 30, 2006)

I am sooo very ticklish!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Nov 30, 2006)

very tiklish here...


----------



## prettypretty (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm so ticklish..hate when someone touch my feet..get so angry LOL


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 30, 2006)

Very Very much


----------



## jeansguyokc (Nov 30, 2006)

Not really, but i don't like my feet messed with.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes, I'm very ticklish.


----------



## sra_rocker (Nov 30, 2006)

No, my feet aren't ticklish at all. I feel like I'm missing something.


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 30, 2006)

I am ticklish too


----------



## LittleMissV (Dec 1, 2006)

lol im so hopeless. Im ticklish everywhere!


----------



## TylerD (Dec 1, 2006)

It could be worse, everytime someone touches you they cant breath and go all weird like on X men when they try and touch that girl and go all weird... Suck to be that girls bf.


----------

